

Crash Test: 1959 vs 2009 - justinzollars
http://imgur.com/7fYQaOc

======
scottoreilly
Wow, that's fantastic. That is true, measurable technical progress. Go
engineers.

------
lazyjones
I'd like to see this with a car vs. a tree (models from the same years).

